# Handling winter ice and snow



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I am a pretty active person. I ride and keep my own horse, we compete, and even in winter we do end up outside. Skiing, snow shoeing, sledding, etc. We go up into the mountains where they get a TON of snow and stay for a few days at least once a year. The dogs go along and are expected to keep up with us. My lab/heeler has a very dense, thick coat that is waterproof. It keeps her very warm, and she has hair between her toes to keep sharp ice away. My aunt's hound does fine also.

But this will be my first time having a small dog in the cold. I know he will need a coat. He has one but I think in the serious snow he will need a better one and would like recommendations.

I also think he will probably end up needing boots of some kind to protect his feet, or he will have trouble with ice. He is so small.. Do you have any ideas?

Ultimately we want him to have fun with us. On ski trips and such if he gets too tired or cold he can be bundled up and carried for short periods of time but I want him to really enjoy the world as it is, without any fear.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

When it comes to coats, look for something that is wind and waterproof,
something that covers the entire body, something that has a fleece or 
faux fur lining. A good fit is crucial, you want it to be snug, but so the
dog is comfortable and able to move freely. This is my favorite coat, it
is not the "cutest" but it stands up to my standards, which says a lot
considering I live in Canada and walk my dogs 4 times per day, rain,
hail or snow.

Hip Doggie Black Split Hood Jacket

It is washable in the machine, very well made, and the velcro is actually
super strong and does not let any snow in! I'm not sure what store has
the best deal, if you want to look around it's called "Hip Doggie Black Split 
Hood Jacket"...comes in red and brown too.

I can post pictures tomorrow if you are interested.


As for paws, I use a mixture of baby powder and Vaseline, mix the two
until you get a thick consistency, apply to paw pads before walk, once
home wipe with rag any leftovers.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

This coat here has GREAT reviews. It is the so called "North Face of dog coats". But I personally haven't tried it yet. There are a few forum members who have it, hopefully they'll chime in.

Hurtta Collection » Winter jacket


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

What size is your dog? Even the best coats don't keep them that warm, in my experience. I am in california and also have horses. My dog's come with me every day, rain or shine, but when temps are below about 55F they beg to get back in their crate in the warmth of the car if there is no sun out. I keep them well-coated and even put layers on my littlest one, but I find they just get very cold before the day is up. 

I think it's important to keep in mind, if you have a very small chihuahua, that they aren't really made to tolerate long periods of very cold weather. After all, if you enjoyed long hikes in the desert in the summer, you probably wouldn't expect a st. Bernard to keep up with you.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is Chanel loving winter in her Hip Doggie coat.
My dogs are all trained to potty outside, there are 
no excuses, we dress them appropriately, protect 
their paws, keep up the pace, and have no problems 
even in -20 celsius. If it's -30 celsius then we'll simply
make our walks short, but they still do they business
outside.


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Of course, so do mine. They use a doggie door and go out in the fiercest of storms to do their business. And they have been to the snow but didn't want to stay out for any length of time. But there is a big difference between a walk to do your business and long ski trips. Channel is a bit on the larger side for a chi if I anm not mistaken. According to my vet, chis 5 lbs and under typically cannot handle long periods of cold very well, coated or not. That's not to say they can't enjoy moderate time outdoors in all kinds of weather.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Kelliope said:


> Of course, so do mine. They use a doggie door and go out in the fiercest of storms to do their business. And they have been to the snow but didn't want to stay out for any length of time. But there is a big difference between a walk to do your business and long ski trips. Channel is a bit on the larger side for a chi if I anm not mistaken. According to my vet, chis 5 lbs and under typically cannot handle long periods of cold very well, coated or not. That's not to say they can't enjoy moderate time outdoors in all kinds of weather.



Chanel is a big Chi yes, but I've had several toy breeds before and never any
issues. There is such a thing as building up your dog's endurance level and
properly protecting their little hearts and paws so they could enjoy every
season. Of course the tiny little ones like my 2.5 pound Bella for example
would not stay out as long. But from my understanding the OP will provide
warmth for the dog and rest time when needed, which is key. Each owner
knows what their dog can tolerate, and it is very easy to see if a dog is
enjoy itself or is unhappy...we must read these signs and act accordingly.
I'm very strict and do not put up with any fits, but if my dogs are truly
unhappy due to severe weather then of course we head home. Their
safety is always a priority.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Douglas is pretty little in my opinion...the shelter he came from said they thought he was 6 pounds. He runs with the big dogs, and I have never had a small dog before. Like I said, I have a BIG girl.

Here, and in the mountains during the day it does not get super cold, sometimes freezing or slightly below on the worst days. At night it dips to the teens in the valley (where I live) and in the mountains colder.

I get cold easily and it is NOT comfy to have ice and snow in your gear, against your skin, etc, which is why I want to make sure he is properly protected for outside time. Otherwise he will be stuck in a crate or with a sitter while we have fun in the mountains, and that isn't fair, and won't work for anyone. Long to me is a couple of hours before returning to a heated cabin.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Moonfall, what do you think of the coat I posted?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

In my opinion, a jacket is important, but paw protection is almost more important. I find that Odie is totally okay if it's quite cold and she has a jacket but isn't standing on cold snow, but once she's on the snow or ice, she will actually fall over to avoid touching it. She's not being a drama queen, she's genuinely cold. It's pretty darn hard to find booties for a 5-6 lb dog that will stay on! I just bought some and had to return them. You might want to try LS's concoction.

Also, i'm shopping for a dog backpack to buy for next summer for hikes when Odie needs a break. Might be a good option for your guy. You could put a blanky in there and he could get cozy while he recharges.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh yes Krystal tiny boots that are good quality and will stay on are hard to find!
Once you do please let me know too! I think one day I might find some for Chanel, 
but I doubt I'll find something small enough for B....here's hoping!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree. Generally the cold air is not the issue when Gemma goes outside, it's the snow and ice on the ground. Her poor paws get so cold. I wouldn't even try to put boots on her because I know she would not walk in them. I'm not sure they even make any for a dog under 3lbs.  She just gets very short walking sessions at a time, then I carry her for a while to warm up her feet. She lets me know when her paws have had enough by standing still and holding one up at a time in the air.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Sadly I think you two are out of luck. I haven't been able to find any small enough for Odie, and she has at least a couple of pounds on your girls. I thought I had finally found some that would work, because they went really high up on the leg. We put them on (which took a very long time) and she didn't mind having them on, but she tried walking and was tripping all over the place. I think they were still just too big. I think it's especially bad for our girls because they're short haired and so slim and trim! Very little body fat to keep those little bodies insulated.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Douglas is short hair and very trim, worried he will freeze! We use vaseline to protect our chicken's feet in cold.

I like the coats, especially the second one, although I still worry about his little belly.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm really interested in these chi specific jackets from VoyagersK9Apparel on etsy. They also make belly warmers!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh, I just saw that they have booties too!


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

My little girl has tiny bird legs and is hairless on her leg and entire underbelly. I find what keeps her the warmest is layering.. A t shirt, then a sweater, then a jacket. I am actually surprised she can walk!

But I am a horse trainer so we are at the barn all day and into the evening in all weather. No one wants to stay home so I have had to find ways to keep everyone warm and dry. I even tried these little doggie leg warmers but she was having none of that!!!

I think wet, cold rain is worse than drier snow. Except for the paws, of course! But most important is not letting them get too cold for a long period of time or go too long without food (mine always eat 2 to 3 times if we are out on a cold day). 

Good luck! It sounds like you will do right by your little one! Sometimes they surprise you by what they can do! My 6+ lb chi can out hike me!!! He never seems to tire!!!


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh man, KrystalLeigh, I wish my little one would wear those booties!!! They would be PERFECT!!!!


----------



## Jmanderson675 (Nov 28, 2012)

How cute!!! I showed Otis this picture as he refuses to go outside when it rains. So I told him he does not have it as bad as he thinks lol. I love the coat 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Moonfall said:


> Douglas is short hair and very trim, worried he will freeze! We use vaseline to protect our chicken's feet in cold.
> 
> I like the coats, especially the second one, although I still worry about his little belly.




I want to see pictures of your horse and chickens! 

For a smooth coat, I put a hoodie or sweater underneath the coat...or simply 
a t-shirt to cover the belly...depending on the weather conditions. Although
the coat I told you about, the one on the pictures, covers most of the belly.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Jmanderson675 said:


> How cute!!! I showed Otis this picture as he refuses to go outside when it rains. So I told him he does not have it as bad as he thinks lol. I love the coat




Haha, yup Otis little bud you have it made!  There are far meaner mommies out there, like Bella & Chanel's mom for example! LOL :lol:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh, I just saw that they have booties too!


CHIHUAHUA Dog Booties by VoyagersK9Apparel on Etsy

I just checked them out, thank you.
Those actually look like they might stay on! I love how high they go, and look
more cozy and easier to walk in then the stuff I've seen out on the market.


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

What a great thread! I have been coat and boot shopping for the last two weeks trying to find something that might stand up to our super intense winters. So far I have purchased a few fleece liners, but no coat, and the boots search isn't going well. They either fall off or he can't walk. If anyone has any better luck...


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> CHIHUAHUA Dog Booties by VoyagersK9Apparel on Etsy
> 
> I just checked them out, thank you.
> Those actually look like they might stay on! I love how high they go, and look
> more cozy and easier to walk in then the stuff I've seen out on the market.


Yeah, they look warm and pretty flexible too. The thing I don't like about most of the booties I've come across is how rigid they are. It makes them really hard to walk in. I might consider ordering some of these ones.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

There's a thread floating around that has pictures of all my pets (I have a lot of them...)

Thank you for the links I will see what I can find! I wish he didn't pee so much it will be hard to cover his tummy.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, LS your pictures of Chanel running through the snow are amazing. I live in the South (in SC). When snow is predicted we dwell on it for a week (the news does anyway), we buy out the stores in terms of supplies but usually it is never that bad. This is not to say it never is. We can get snow here that shuts things down for a week (the state does not have heavy duty snow removal equipment or tons of slat for roads). It is hard to gradually get the pups used to a snow event. It will be interesting to see how mine react if it does happen. I have thought about this especially related to potty duties. Kids here will be off school with two or three inches of snow. Ice storms, though, can be bad and cut off electricity for extended periods. Snow unfortunately, though will never be a common and consistent occurrence for Prince and Lady.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

There is really no need for booties in Georgia but I saw these on Etsy. Wonder if they would work? She has. Link to videos o her dogs wearing them.

Toesties Winter Dog Boots Castle by TheEclecticHound on Etsy


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

If someone goes the booties can you write a review and tell us if they work? I am going to need something for tiki soon. I'm really quite nervous and can't believe it hasn't really snowed here yet.  this is a great thread!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I have tried sooooo many boots and they just don't stay up. Wonder if I could make some?!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

have you tried cotton batton and vet wrap it keeps their feet warm and you can create a snug fit so they don't trip. First the cotton place plastic wrap over the cotton to keep it dry and insulated then wrap vet wrap around that works great keeps their feet toasty warm.A good pet supply store sells vet wrap for $2 0r $3 and its enough to make botties for the entire winter


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

> have you tried cotton batton and vet wrap it keeps their feet warm and you can create a snug fit so they don't trip


That is a great tip!


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

I have made boots for both my chi x and my whippet x. I have found the back ones will stay on if they come above the hock (like the k9 Voyagers boots) but the front ones (even long boots) will not stay on if the are running through the snow. So, here is my solution - I attach their front boots to their harnesses with strips of velcro. I have been thinking about sewing their boots to the legs of their 4-legged fleece suits. It would be faster and simpler to put on.


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Another vote for the split hood coat. We have it in brown. BUT we moved here from the Rockies, and it wouldn't be enough for mountain or prairie winters. ;-)

As for boots, we found the UltraPaws brand to fit best and stay on. Muttluks are okay, but bulky. They are cute, but UltraPaws are much better all around. The dogs agree. Still not good enough for Rockies winter.

My honest suggestion for winter fun is a good coat and booties... And a backpack or saddlebag with warm bedding for when the pup has had enough. You know yourself and your horses best in terms of safety, though.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I tried out some socks on Douglas to see how he would do with stuff on his feet...he was not pleased.

Right now I am looking at just a coat and some Vaseline on his toes I think.


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

More on Ultra Paws:

- We have the "Durable" boots for our big & small dogs. They're great for all conditions. The Petite size should probably fit your dog. They don't come smaller than to fit a 1.25" wide paw. But they can fit a little tighter and still be okay. The company is overly conservative with their sizing and all our dogs are in 1 size smaller than the chart/measurements recommend.

- For Epic only, we have the "TrAction" boots. They're basically polar fleece with a pad on the bottom. These are flexible, comfy, and her fabourite over all other boots. They are GREAT for snow & cold weather, but NOT wet weather or for mud/slush/salt at all. These are good for running on a ski trail, as long as it is cold enough and the trail is completely snow covered. They're like polar fleece mittens.


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh, they'll get used to it! Trust me. If Epic can, anyone can. Stick 'em on and get moving. Don't let him hang around and think about it. Socks are guaranteed to fail. Not sure whos dog ever keeps those things on.

(Sorry I posted about the boots before I saw your reply... i will leave it up for you just in case)


----------

